# Can this be treated with hypnotherapy?



## jptib (Jul 12, 2016)

I have had a good year with almost no problems, just now and then. But three months ago I my IBS started again. Lately I have to deal with what I call "fake stool pressure". It happens especially when I drive my car. I come to a point I have to breath deep and quick which gives me a dizzy feeling. Totally in stress I look for a petrol station or a mall in order to visit the restroom. But most of the times once there everything is gone. No stool no nothing. Sometimes I have some gasses that will get out and that's it. What can this be and what can I do against it. I have the feeling as if I am so stressed and anxies not to get a stool pressure feeling that in response my intestines exactly do what I don't want. I am feeling terrible. Please give me some advice how to deal with it. Will hypnotherapy or any psychotherapy help deal with this problem?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and welcome. As long as you have seen a doctor and ruled out any possible medical concerns, hypnotherapy can help the anxiety and issues you mention for IBS. Take a look at the success stories thread and also at the IBS Audio Program found at healthyaudio hypnosis. This program has helped many of us here and might be helpful to you. Read my journey below. If you have any questions feel free to ask, we are happy to help. The good aspects about this program are that you can listen to it at home, it is way less than seeing a therapist in person, you can do it alongside taking other meds if needed, no side effects, and it comes w free support if needed, and it has already helped 1000s since 1998, so you can have confidence that it most likely will help you too to break the mind-gut connection so prominent in IBS. Hope this helps you! All the best, take care.


----------



## williamstarks (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello,

Sure hypnotherapy helps you to deal with this problem because hypnotherapy may help improve the primary symptoms of IBS. It may also help relieve other symptoms suffered by many people with IBS such as nausea, fatigue, backache, and urinary problems. Hypnotherapy appears to offer symptomatic, psychological, and physiological benefit.


----------



## dawngrant (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes, definitely hypnotherapy works. It is best medicine for IBS, diarrhea and bloating .Hypnotherapy can not only use for mind improvement while it can also be useful for resolving body problems.


----------

